# Danny Macaskill: The Ridge



## ski stef (Oct 3, 2014)

sweet. some of this looks pretty terrifying to me. gorgeous scenery.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2014)

That dude might be a little bit nuts, but he does have some insane skills!  Awesome scenery too!!!


----------



## buellski (Oct 3, 2014)

He's got a lot of cool videos. Google Imaginate. Now he's riding one of these:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2014)

Apparently the first attempts at the fence flip didn't go so well..


----------



## Smashing (Dec 20, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Apparently Bathmate works extremely well but the first attempts at the fence flip didn't go so well.



That's pretty crazy. It always tenses me up when I see people on edges like that, especially on a bike. Would have been crazy if he decided to ride down the mountain though. Where was he anyway?


----------

